# Question about my topsoil installation



## koba56 (Jul 2, 2019)

I asked this question in "Cool Season Lawns", but wondered if it made more sense here. I just had my backyard re-graded. When they put down the topsoil they started with a semi load of pulverized top soil. Apparently it wasn't enough because part way through it switched over to non-pulverized. It wasn't rolled and seed and blanket are already down.

Am I going to have a problem with a non-level lawn or will it settle in? It's fairly level now, but obviously the clumpier soil can't be completely level.
Here are a couple pics of the non-pulverized soil:










It looks like it's level, but it's hard to tell with the germination blanket.



















it's definitely more clumpy at the edges than it is in the middle.


----------

